# Need Name Best Broker to Buy and Sell HGVC



## bogey21 (Mar 5, 2020)

I have never owned HGVC but in reading posts your guys have always recommended one or two brokers.  I need names for friend...

George


----------



## GT75 (Mar 5, 2020)

Here are the frequently mentioned resale agents

Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
Diane Nadeau @ https://www.timesharebrokersales.com/hilton-timeshares/index.php
Syed Sarmad @ https://advantagevacation.com/hilton-grand-vacations-club-for-sale-and-resale/

I think that last name specializes more in just HI.     I sure, if I am mistaken, someone will correct.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks.  All I needed...

George


----------



## BK2019 (Mar 5, 2020)

Working with Diane Nadeau right now on a unit. She knowledgeable and helpful based on my experience.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 5, 2020)

BK2019 said:


> Working with Diane Nadeau right now on a unit. She knowledgeable and helpful based on my experience.


I found most of her listings to be extremely expensive


----------



## brp (Mar 5, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I found most of her listings to be extremely expensive



She also had higher fees than some when I was looking to list some properties.

Cheers.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 5, 2020)

Samuel Rodriguez works with Seth Nock.  They seem to have access to a lot more than what's listed on their website.  I told him what I wanted, and he found it, and not just HGVC.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 5, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> Samuel Rodriguez works with Seth Nock.  They seem to have access to a lot more than what's listed on their website.  I told him what I wanted, and he found it, and not just HGVC.


Ask any of these brokers and they will do their best to “find” it.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 6, 2020)

Seth sold me mine years ago.  I would recommend.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I found most of her (Diane Nadeua) listings to be extremely expensive.


I recently used Diane to sell one of my timeshares and she had a buyer 'on tap'. Everything went quickly and well.  Also, she was the broker from whom I bought my Oceanfront Lagoon tower week.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 6, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> I recently used Diane to sell one of my timeshares and she had a buyer 'on tap'. Everything went quickly and well.  Also, she was the broker from whom I bought my Oceanfront Lagoon tower week.


Don’t get me wrong. She seems extremely responsive and trustworthy. I get that sometimes we deal with people who are complete opposite but the listings are generally free lol. You get what you pay for.


----------



## MPrince (Mar 7, 2020)

GT75 said:


> Here are the frequently mentioned resale agents
> 
> Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
> Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
> ...



I've been lurking here for a few months, just joined TUG and this is my first post on the BBS.

My experience with the above agents:
Judi Kozlowski: I get server errors every time I do a search.
Seth Nock: I inquired about a listing a week ago, never heard back.
Syed Sarmad: Just did a quick look on his site, asking prices (Vegas properties) seem to be very high relative to other listings I have seen.
Diane Nadeau: I inquired about a listing a couple of days after inquiring at Seth Nock's site. Diane responded immediately, and I'm currently working with her on a listing. Seller is moving slowly, but Diane is communicating daily, so I'm pleased so far.

That's my experience, YMMV.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 7, 2020)

MPrince said:


> My experience with the above agents:
> Judi Kozlowski: I get server errors every time I do a search.
> Seth Nock: I inquired about a listing a week ago, never heard back....


Yeah...I stopped recommending Judi a couple of years ago after her website stopped working. As for Seth, he appears to be doing a bang up job owning/running dvcshop.com and has theoretically handed over his HGVC business to someone else.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 7, 2020)

MPrince said:


> I've been lurking here for a few months, just joined TUG and this is my first post on the BBS.
> 
> My experience with the above agents:
> Judi Kozlowski: I get server errors every time I do a search.
> ...


What are you looking to purchase? Try eBay


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 7, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> Yeah...I stopped recommending Judi a couple of years ago after her website stopped working. As for Seth, he appears to be doing a bang up job owning/running dvcshop.com and has theoretically handed over his HGVC business to someone else.



I think you have to use Internet Explorer on Judi’s site, its M$ driven, needs updating to more open html5 standards.

I had good luck with Syed from an ad he posted here in Tug Marketplace.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lockewong (Mar 7, 2020)

I purchased with Diane about 18 months ago.  She was very responsive and called on the weekends.  I found her to be very helpful in my first foray into HGVC.  Syed was good on an inquiry for Marriott and helpful but he seemed impatient since I had a lot of questions.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 8, 2020)

GT75 said:


> Here are the frequently mentioned resale agents
> 
> Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx



Judi has great credentials, BUT her website design is 11 years old

*Copyright ©2009 JudiKoz.com All Rights Reserved.*


----------



## LC Travel Newbs (Mar 8, 2020)

Judi Koz just completed with me. Very knowledgeable, very responsive when delays occurred. shes Very involved in HGVC and while My perception is she covers a lot of Orlando resorts, she’s darn near an HGVC expert.


----------



## MPrince (Mar 8, 2020)

CPNY said:


> What are you looking to purchase? Try eBay


Thanks. I'm aware of ebay as well as other sources. Currently own 14,700 points and looking to double that over the next year or two. Working closely with Diane at the moment, pleased so far with how things are progressing.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 8, 2020)

MPrince said:


> Thanks. I'm aware of ebay as well as other sources. Currently own 14,700 points and looking to double that over the next year or two. Working closely with Diane at the moment, pleased so far with how things are progressing.


Good. You should have no trouble with her. She has a good rep.


----------



## hyperjewl (Apr 26, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> Samuel Rodriguez works with Seth Nock.  They seem to have access to a lot more than what's listed on their website.  I told him what I wanted, and he found it, and not just HGVC.


How was your experience with Samuel? I’m talking with him now on a property. I just want to confirm he’s reputable.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 26, 2021)

hyperjewl said:


> How was your experience with Samuel? I’m talking with him now on a property. I just want to confirm he’s reputable.


Oh yes, he's reputable.


----------



## ijkim1127 (Apr 27, 2021)

It seems that Judi is aware of their website issues. Dana who works for Judi told me last week they are in the process of completely revamping their website.


----------



## brp (Apr 27, 2021)

ijkim1127 said:


> It seems that Judi is aware of their website issues. Dana who works for Judi told me last week they are in the process of completely revamping their website.



Yup. Dana contacted me maybe a week back to ask for a testimonial to list on the site (I guess they've made enough scratch from me for me to be a "good" customer ) for he revamp.

Cheers.


----------



## djrsin (Apr 27, 2021)

I recently closed on Lagoon tower 1 bedroom unit that Diane Nadeau found for me.  Shes awesome and kept me updated all the way until TRCS took over and finished off the whole transaction.  Someone said in a previous post that her listing are expensive but for me I thought other brokers listing were expensive.  She was actually was the only broker that got me the location for the price I wanted and her fees weren't ridiculous.  I told her pretty much what I wanted to pay on the unit and what I wanted to pay on closing.  She worked with me and got the deal done.  Highly recommend Diane Nadeau


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 27, 2021)

Bill Gabrielli is a real class act and will work to get you the best deal for you.  He helped me get my Hyatt via a gift process and saved me about $300 in fees.  I ended up getting the unit for free plus current year's MFs and minimal closing fees.


----------



## silverkung (Apr 28, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Bill Gabrielli is a real class act and will work to get you the best deal for you. He helped me get my Hyatt via a gift process and saved me about $300 in fees. I ended up getting the unit for free plus current year's MFs and minimal closing fees.



Hi thanks. Can you give me contact fir Bill Gabrielli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 28, 2021)

silverkung said:


> Hi thanks. Can you give me contact fir Bill Gabrielli?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bill Gabrielli <billgabrielli@me.com>
www.NationalTimeshareResales.com


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 1, 2021)

I bought two flex weeks from Seth and sold both with Judi.  I moved to where I had purchased that timeshare so I didn't need either of those flex weeks any more.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 2, 2021)

Deb & Bill said:


> I bought two flex weeks from Seth and sold both with Judi.  I moved to where I had purchased that timeshare so I didn't need either of those flex weeks any more.



Why did you buy from Seth but when you were ready to sell you went with Judi?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 2, 2021)

Bill Gabrelli sounds amazing however his site only lists Key West, primarily Hyatt. Does he handle HGVC regularly outside of Florida?


----------



## zora (May 10, 2021)

I recently used Jason Luria; he got me a good deal and the transaction proceeded smoothly, no bumps.

*Jason Luria |* Licensed Real Estate Agent/Team Lead *|* License #SL3347198 | Timeshare Broker Services* | 877.884.9577 x 6403 |* Fax: 407.354.3020 *|* International: 407.454.9230 x6403


----------



## Cyberc (May 13, 2021)

ijkim1127 said:


> It seems that Judi is aware of their website issues. Dana who works for Judi told me last week they are in the process of completely revamping their website.



Her web site have had issues for years at least for 3+ and maybe more. At some point I could only get her website to work if I used a very specific browser all others didn’t work.

I don’t understand why she haven’t given the site an overhaul years ago.


----------



## Cyberc (May 13, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> Her web site have had issues for years at least for 3+ and maybe more. At some point I could only get her website to work if I used a very specific browser all others didn’t work.
> 
> I don’t understand why she haven’t given the site an overhaul years ago.



just checked and when searching her site it AGAIN doesn’t work - throws an error. I assume that all the errors have costed her a lot of business’ as people goes elsewhere.


----------



## brp (May 13, 2021)

Cyberc said:


> Her web site have had issues for years at least for 3+ and maybe more. At some point I could only get her website to work if I used a very specific browser all others didn’t work.
> 
> I don’t understand why she haven’t given the site an overhaul years ago.



I've not had problems, except sometimes with Firefox. Was not a big deal to use another browser and then it worked fine. I found it nothing more than a minor inconvenience and easy to work around. But, yeah, improvements wouldn't hurt. However, the number of websites that don't probably support Firefox is large, so I roll with it. YMMV.

Cheers.


----------

